# hey, hi, and red potatoes



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say hi and all. If you want someone to talk crazy with nothin but random stuff, invite me to a conv. Thanks bye.
GO SENS GO!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Look at the new menice, My younger bro. Well welcome to the street, try not to get lost and I won't hold your hand while crossing.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Street


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome crazyryan. Glad you joined up.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

ok... claymud...what...ur the one who wants to hold my hand 24/7


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello. Glad you are here.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome CrazyRyan .. nice to have you with us


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome crazyryan


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy & Welcome, Ryan!

(Go Lightning!  )


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Howdy!


----------

